# Cold Process vs Hot Process



## Alanatt (Oct 19, 2017)

I know it may seem like a stupid question but i am new to soapmaking. but why does hot process take the same time as cold process to cure? I thought the purpose of hot process was to cook out the lye to make it safe for use without having to wait the long time of CP??

An I missing something


----------



## Obsidian (Oct 19, 2017)

Yes, you have some terminology mixed up. Saponification is what HP speeds up, thats the process of the oils turning into soap, in CP saponification can take anywhere from a few hours to a couple days.

Cure is completely different, not only does the excess water evaporate making the bar harder but the soap undergoes some chemical changes making it milder and lather better.
HP can actually take longer to cure since its usually made with more water, all that extra water needs additional time to evaporate.

Soap being safe to use and being properly cured are different. HP is safe to use almost immediately but you will end up with a not so great soap that melts away quicker than if it had a good long cure.


----------



## Alanatt (Oct 20, 2017)

Ok I think I understand. So by this definition the HP only speeds up the making of soap and the curing relates to the hardness of the bar. So is CP safe to use in a few days but if I want a harder bar of soap I should leave it for the 4 - 6 week period? or is it the 4 - 6 week period is what it takes for the oils to saponify ?


----------



## Kittish (Oct 20, 2017)

Alanatt said:


> Ok I think I understand. So by this definition the HP only speeds up the making of soap and the curing relates to the hardness of the bar. So is CP safe to use in a few days but if I want a harder bar of soap I should leave it for the 4 - 6 week period? or is it the 4 - 6 week period is what it takes for the oils to saponify ?



CP soap is safe to use after a few days. Do a zap test to be sure. 

It's not just harder soap after curing. It's _better_ soap. You can see what we mean yourself. Make a batch of soap. Cut off a piece of a bar after just a few days and try it. Repeat each week for the duration of curing, and keep notes about how the soap changes. It'll get milder and lather better as it cures, in addition to getting harder.


----------



## Susie (Oct 20, 2017)

The difference in a 1 week old bar of soap compared to a 6 or 8 week old bar of soap is one that has to be experienced to be understood.  Do use the method Kittish suggested above to test that, or better yet, keep a bar of soap from a batch today, then make another batch in 7 weeks.  Wait one additional week, then test them side by side.


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Oct 20, 2017)

Cure is about quality - physical hardness of the bar, longevity of the bar (which isn't the same thing as hardness), mildness of the soap, and quality/quantity of lather.  There is no substitute for time of cure.


----------

